
Ask HN: Best Laptop for Gaming? - xcoding
Any suggestions under 1k?
======
rajnathani
Not a direct answer.

If you're willing to wait, Nvidia is launching their 7nm Ampere line of cards
likely in the middle of this year [1].

[1] [https://hothardware.com/news/nvidia-7nm-ampere-gpu-tipped-
gt...](https://hothardware.com/news/nvidia-7nm-ampere-gpu-tipped-
gtc-2020-what-we-know)

------
8jef
New Ryzen 7 4800H + GPU are coming soon, supposedly best for less

